# How I'm feeling right about now....



## ~Jester (Oct 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2ZwXj1tXM


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 1, 2014)

fuck people, fuck everything


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, it's okay, you've got people here to talk to about your problems.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

Oops, double post. Sorry. Why was I able to edit this all of the sudden?


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Hey, it's okay, you've got people here to talk to about your problems.



Sorry I was just in a crappy mood and drinking...lol. I just don't understand people sometimes. If I tried to explain myself I would be writing all night and don't really feel like it right now. I'd rather just bottle it up lol.


----------

